# Peanuts!!! (W/ Q-View)



## isucyclone (Jun 22, 2014)

I have read several threads on here about smoking nuts. Decided to make a go for it today! Used this recipe from Scarbelly as a guide. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/96021/spicy-and-sweet-smoked-nuts

I used dry roasted peanuts and prepared them as follows.

2 TBS Margerine
5-6 cups peanuts
1 Cup Brown Sugar
1/3 Cup Tabasco
1/4 Tsp Paprika (didn't have Chipotle Powder)
 

Heat margerine in skillet and add peanuts. Toss to coat. Add Brown Sugar, Tabasco and Paprika. Once sugar is melted, add remaining ingredients:

1 Tsp Dry Mustard
1 Tsp Chili Powder
1 1/2 Tsp Red Pepper Flakes
1 Tsp Cayanne Pepper
1/4 Cup Honey  

I then simmered everything for about 10 minutes (stirring constantly) and spread them on racks. I made these racks today with $2.99 worth of screen from the hardware store and some scrap wood thanks to an idea I saw on the forums!

Into the Masterbuild Dual fuel with hickory chunks.  I plan to leave them in for 3-4 hours.  Will post results later tonight!













2014-06-22 16.14.22.jpg



__ isucyclone
__ Jun 22, 2014






Ingredients ready for action.













2014-06-22 16.24.34.jpg



__ isucyclone
__ Jun 22, 2014






In the skillet.  Had to taste a few, had some heat with the Tabasco, but tasted good already!













2014-06-22 16.34.24.jpg



__ isucyclone
__ Jun 22, 2014






On the racks, ready to go in the smoker.













2014-06-22 17.07.29.jpg



__ isucyclone
__ Jun 22, 2014






Once I get this smoker set, it holds really well!













2014-06-22 16.35.52.jpg



__ isucyclone
__ Jun 22, 2014






Hickory Chunks













2014-06-22 16.35.44.jpg



__ isucyclone
__ Jun 22, 2014






Now I have to wait and watch USA Soccer!!!!

Thanks for looking,

Chris


----------



## isucyclone (Jun 23, 2014)

Well, I got busy around the house yesterday and didn't get a picture of the final product. Unfortunately, the sugar on the nuts got burnt a little in the smoker. My wife and I took the dog for a walk and got to talking to a neighbor so the nuts ended up being on longer than I wanted.  The flavor is good but not great I would say.  Overall a good experiment, I think next time I will try simply try a blend of spices rather than the sugars like I did this time.


----------



## knifebld (Jun 23, 2014)

isucyclone said:


> Well, I got busy around the house yesterday and didn't get a picture of the final product. Unfortunately, the sugar on the nuts got burnt a little in the smoker. My wife and I took the dog for a walk and got to talking to a neighbor so the nuts ended up being on longer than I wanted.  The flavor is good but not great I would say.  Overall a good experiment, I think next time I will try simply try a blend of spices rather than the sugars like I did this time.


Hey man at least you're triying new things, I respect that! Great job on the racks too!

Did they take on a fair bit of smoke?


----------



## isucyclone (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks! They did take on a nice amount of smoke. And honestly, I think they taste better today after sitting over night. Only about half of them were burnt, I brought a little baggie of the good ones to work today. Just started snacking on them was pleasantly surprised!













2014-06-23 10.29.37.jpg



__ isucyclone
__ Jun 23, 2014


----------



## driedstick (Jun 30, 2014)

Them look great, gave me a good idea on the racks with my q mats 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------

